# My latest bulking diet attempt! Lets see this time...



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmmmm... Well ive decided to use alot more real food and alot less sups.. So here we go. Feel free to rip it to bits as normal. lol.

8.00am Wake up - 2 slices bread and jam (fast digesting sugars and carbs), multi vit tablet, 1000mg cod liver oil.

8.30am - Reflex instant Whey protien shake

9.00am - 100grams oats, 40grams branflakes and 100ml milk

10.30am - Reflex instant mass + 400ml milk

12.00 lunch - steak + 1 chicken breast + sweet spud + vegtables

13.30pm - Reflex instant mass + 400ml milk

16.00pm - Red meat + 1 chicken breast + rice + salad

17.00pm - Reflex instant whey protien shake

17.45pm Pre workout - Reflex Matrix Evolution, Reflex sida calfornia

19.00pm Post workout - Reflex Growth Matrix

20.00pm - Chicken with vegtables

21.00pm - Reflex instant whey protien shake

Sleep time.

Plenty meals, all nice portions trying to really get the volume in there with correct food groups

Main meals clearly aint the exact same each day, different amounts chicken, red meats, or even fish. Rice, salad and veg alternate.

Sida calfornia with pre shake as cafine in high doses shown to be effective pre workout.

Its a rough guide though.

What we thinking?


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

7 Protein shakes????

Wheres the real food?

Bread and jam for breakkie???

Come on bro thats an awful diet.

How much do you weigh?

Also you need to put how much of everything ie 200g chicken breast etc etc.

try and keep things simple eg 3-4 small meals and 3 shakes per day

SO eg

wake - 1 scoop whey in water

30 mins later - 100g oats, peice of fruit

meal 2 mrp shake and peice of fruit, maybe some nuts

meal 3 - 200g chick, 100g rice, veggies, some flax oil

meal 4 - salmon fillet and rice, veg

meal 5 - pwo shake prot and carbs

Meal 6 - steak and baked pot, pint of milk

Something like that mate, i just took that off top of my head but you get the idea.


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Jesus christ man i thought i had a diet that was alot of meals. x2 cut back on the protein shakes and get some real food into you, ie pasta/salmon steaks/tuna steaks/cottage cheese

Not been funny but how the hell do u live,do you live in the kitchen preparing all that. Is alot of meals that and alot of shakes you must go through a tub of protein every couple weeks lol


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i cant understand your first sentence......more real food less supp's?

what was it like before?

i'm crap on sorting diets, but still looks like far too many shakes, and not enough real food, dunno what job you do, but surely you can eat a couple of chicken sandwiches rather than one of the many shakes......or somat like that:thumb:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ive just posted my diet for people to look at:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/54645-planning-my-new-diet-your-thoughts-advise.html


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Lads theres 5 proper meals in there already. I cant phsyically eat any more "real food" lol

8.00am Wake up - 2 slices bread and jam (fast digesting sugars and carbs), multi vit tablet, 1000mg cod liver oil.

9.00am - 100grams oats, 40grams branflakes and 100ml milk

12.00 lunch - steak + 1 chicken breast + sweet spud + vegtables

14.00pm - 100g oates (missed this out first time)

16.00pm - Red meat + 1 chicken breast + rice + salad

20.00pm - Chicken with vegtables (Maybe rice again)

Basic meat portions is about 250grams with each meal, hand full salad and hand full veg.

100g of oates twice a day, plenty of milk as i love the stuff. A good 2-3 pints a day.

I also do a minimum 4-5 litres of water a day.

The wake up breakfast is a new idea. Reading some reports after reading article in latest muscle fitness shows that jam on toast on waking up is actually a perfect start to day for a builder. It puts across a convincing argument as well. lol.

The 3 instant mass shakes a day with milk just help to get calories up and protien shake waking up and before bed and after training are to give body protien when it most needs it.

Scientifically it all makes sense no?


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

I have given you my thoughts mate, why on earth are you eating 100g oats then 40g of branflakes???

I get the 'new idea' re breakkie - its so that you get an insulin spike with your breakkie - but tbh with your physique (going by your avatar) you just need to eat big, forget the science you make it too complicated - just eat like a machine the things i told you to eat and you will grow. Oh and dont forget to tear it down in the gym


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

That's your improved diet? Good lord alive

What is your projected cal count / macro breakdown from all of that?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> I have given you my thoughts mate, why on earth are you eating 100g oats then 40g of branflakes???
> 
> I get the 'new idea' re breakkie - its so that you get an insulin spike with your breakkie - but tbh with your physique (going by your avatar) you just need to eat big, forget the science you make it too complicated - just eat like a machine the things i told you to eat and you will grow. Oh and dont forget to tear it down in the gym


Hey nah that photo is from over a year ago when i was just under 12 stone. Im just under 14 now and aiming for 16. Fat % has dropped and strength over years has gone up massively BUT hit a barrier and cant bring my self to eat any more than i arleady am, its so much meat a day. Some days that works out at 4-6 chicken breasts and 2 steaks! LOL.

Oats and branflakes... cause i get em free so i can eat em both all day long. lol. Use what you got huh?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> That's your improved diet? Good lord alive
> 
> What is your projected cal count / macro breakdown from all of that?


Working on it this weekend.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

too many shakes there.

values of weights of protein sources please.

all that milk will produce sh*tloads of mucus due to lactose so you will feel bloated more than you should if you used water


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Change your pic then dude, lets see the gains 

Yes, it is a lot of food but if you wanna be 16 stone you have to eat what a 16 stone man eats. Yes its hard but there are ways to get in food without killing yourself eg mass gainer shakes, smoothies etc.

If your 14 stone thats 196lbs so lets say lean body mass is 180lbs just for example's sake. Multiply that by 1.5 and you have 294. This is the amount in grammes of protein you should be taking in every day for gaining size.

Id also be taking at least 200 carbs and 50 - 100g fats each day.

Its not THAT hard - 100g chicken will yeild 24g protein. A scoop of whey is around 30g protein, 5 whole eggs is around 40g protein and a good amount of fat..

HTH


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just noticed

NO ESSENTIAL FATS in there.

add some olive oil and peanut butter for some quick extra calories


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

your eating every 1.5 hours... is food gonna digest that quick?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

TinyTom and Tiger81.. Bang on actually. Thanks for that cause i was missing a few points

Essential fats, i use fish in different meals but apart from that i dont get much in your right, and i cant eat nutts.

Is the milk not a good product though just generally to have on a daily basis?

Tiger im going to work out the makeup of all that ford shortly and see whats going on there in relation to protien/carbs etc... 

Yea i will get some new photos asap!


----------



## Sean Byrne (Feb 2, 2009)

I had read a post on this site by a man who was going for the nataional bodybuilder champoins or someething llike that and said that he consumes 7000 clarioes a day from mcdonalds and ice cream eating S**T all day long only way to get the calories up and said even begnniners consume 7000 clarioes a day in order to grow. 3500 calories a day doesn't work


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

Sean Byrne said:


> I had read a post on this site by a man who was going for the nataional bodybuilder champoins or someething llike that and said that he consumes 7000 clarioes a day from mcdonalds and ice cream eating S**T all day long only way to get the calories up and said even begnniners consume 7000 clarioes a day in order to grow. 3500 calories a day doesn't work


That man talks **** and wont live very long. If you have total disregard for your health then go ahead and gorge on ****. but when you have a heart attack in your mid 30's and get digestive system and internal organ problems you can only blame your poor excuse for a diet.

As long as your daily calorie intake is above your maintenance level you will grow. the cleaner it is and the less carbs you eat the less likely you are to put body fat on too.

Your carb intake is too much in relation to your protein intake.

First meal of the day should have at least 60g of protein in it as the first 30g of protein in the mornings is used up by the immune system before any even hits your muscles. Ideally the best breakfast would be one of steak and nuts, but as thats far from viable for most id suggest an egg omlette with low fat cheese and ham as the bulk of it with some fish oil to wash it down with

You should source the majority of your calories from protein and essential fats, carbs should be reserved for a small amount in the mornings and 150g peri training.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Dizzee said:


> That man talks **** and wont live very long. If you have total disregard for your health then go ahead and gorge on ****. but when you have a heart attack in your mid 30's and get digestive system and internal organ problems you can only blame your poor excuse for a diet.
> 
> As long as your daily calorie intake is above your maintenance level you will grow. the cleaner it is and the less carbs you eat the less likely you are to put body fat on too.
> 
> ...


I get what you saying there to be fair 

Essential oils, i do desprately need to get more fish into my diet at the moment as i really am lacking that in my diet 

Going to get a lot more Salmon into it and Macrael.


----------



## Sean Byrne (Feb 2, 2009)

Protein shakes are just food why is it such a big deal about haveing so many protein shakes


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> Hey nah that photo is from over a year ago when i was just under 12 stone. Im just under 14 now and aiming for 16. Fat % has dropped and strength over years has gone up massively BUT hit a barrier and cant bring my self to eat any more than i arleady am, its so much meat a day. Some days that works out at 4-6 chicken breasts and 2 steaks! LOL.
> 
> Oats and branflakes... cause i get em free so i can eat em both all day long. lol. Use what you got huh?


ok ill interject here,with the risk of ruffling a few feathers.from what i understand youve stalled.you made strength gains, but now they have stopped.you lack of growth is NOT related to food (unless you just wanna get fat)there are 4 variables.

1 youve reached your gentic limit.

2 your not training hard enough

3 your not recovering

4 . a combination of 2/3

one is highly unlikely.its more likely to be a combination of 2/3. use an abbreviated routine (full body preferably) and cut back on frequency, once, twice a week.me i train every 5/6 days.cut out all isolation work. focus on 1/2 sets of squats,(leg press) deads, dip, ohp.use PERFECT FORM 5/6 seconds a rep.work till failure, and if you have a partner, go past,(forced reps, negs, statics)every other w/o. you should be through this in under 20 mins, and after , you should feel as though death would have been a better option. if you want more, your not training hard enough.No direct work no cardio.if you have never trained this way before , it will take a month or so, to generate the required intensity some never can, (arnold couldnt)you might gain 10/20 lbs in 3/6 months, depending on your potential. trust essexboy, it works.check out Mentzers seminar on you tube its gold.


----------

